# Wii #1909 - Tatsunoko vs Capcom Ultimate All Stars (USA)



## T-hug (Jan 24, 2010)

^^wiirelease-3518^^


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 24, 2010)

Finally out...........
I'm so excited about the translation and the new endings.
I played trough the (J) version, but it's certainly worth playing again now............!


----------



## Prizesinferno (Jan 24, 2010)

Excited but I can not find it


----------



## Edgedancer (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice game. I found the links yesterday. Guess it was an independant dumper.


----------



## Hatsu (Jan 24, 2010)

Got it. Downloading now!


----------



## Twiffles (Jan 24, 2010)

That fightstick I have can be dusted off again, yay.


----------



## Icey (Jan 24, 2010)

Got this yesterday. Private trackers ftw.


----------



## florian (Jan 24, 2010)

work on PAL  wii or not working  ???


----------



## Arm73 (Jan 24, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> That fightstick I have can be dusted off again, yay.



I was thinking exactly the same.............
This is mine :





But with modified original Happ, and Sanwa joystick and buttons...........
Another excuse to pull it out.........


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 24, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> work on PAL  wii or not working  ???



It shouldn't matter what region. You can just force the region and it works for almost every game. It works fine on USB Loader with Hermes cIOS 222.

EDIT: Oh yeah, forgot, impressions.

I went on a small tangent about the game in an earlier thread. I played it more and it's not that bad, but there's still some flaws. First, no tutorial. I know arcade games really don't have a tutorial, but this isn't an arcade game (yes, Cross Generation of Heroes is, but they could've easily added a tutorial for the localization). So basically you have to do a lot of button mashing and guessing in Training to find out combos. Second, you can't exit from modes. It's annoying. If you hit Arcade mode or something, you have to choose characters, wait for the match to load up, wait for the countdown to finish, then exit. I mean, these aren't gameplay related, but they're annoying as fuck and something you'd expect for most games to have. Simple stuff, Capcom.

As for the fighting itself, it's good. Takes a lot of getting used to but it can grow on you.

Also, the unlockable characters, to anyone wondering, are Zero, Frank West, Joe the Condor, and Tekkaman Blade.

For Zero, beat the final boss with six separate Capcom characters. This means a Capcom character needs to deal the finishing blow on the final Yami.

For Frank West, it's the same deal as Zero, but do it only 3 times.

For Joe the Condor, beat the final boss with six separate Tatsunoko characters. Same final blow deal.

For Tekkaman Blade, same as Joe the Condor, but with only 3 times.


----------



## kosheh (Jan 24, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think Yatterman-2 is also unlockable, to make up for Hakushon Daimao's dissapearance. She's pretty much a Luigified Yatterman-1.
You've gotta beat Yami 12 times with a Tatsunoko character.




that's too many times ;A;


----------



## wyndcrosser (Jan 24, 2010)

I got it. looks good.

Wynd


----------



## King Zargo (Jan 24, 2010)

Awesome. I was waiting for this.


----------



## Shenglong200x (Jan 24, 2010)

From what I can tell, Yatterman-2 is the latest addition to Capcom's 'Beat the game with everyone else' trope.
Well, They can't give you Yami, so they give you the last character for beating everything.

Has anyone found Roll's Theme in the game, since Japan's pre-order has a official english version of the only other Capcom vocal theme.


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 24, 2010)

I'm sure in good time someone will get both versions and put up a hacked (U) version with the (J) extras.


----------



## Master Mo (Jan 24, 2010)

Nice, I was waiting for this. Hopefully this euro-version will be dumped soon. The game looks great but somehow I hoped that Leon (RE4) or Phoenix (PW) would be in rather then Frank West or Zero.  But still very nice additions and the inclusion of an online-mode makes this an epic win!!!

But I think I`ll wait for the euro-version of TvsC but for NMH2 I`ll go with the bloody-(NTSC-)version


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 25, 2010)

about god damn fucking time i have been through hell waiting for this shit!! also does it work for anyone.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Jan 25, 2010)

anyone looking for a fight?


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 25, 2010)

I hate all you pirates.

Seriously.


----------



## Dark_linis (Jan 25, 2010)

eobb said:
			
		

> I hate all you pirates.
> 
> Seriously.


dont hate the playa. hate the game.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 25, 2010)

Dark_linis said:
			
		

> eobb said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're a huge faggot.

Anyone been online yet?


----------



## xshinox (Jan 25, 2010)

nice its out. before the actualy release date. still looking forward to no more heroes 2



			
				eobb said:
			
		

> I hate all you pirates.
> 
> Seriously.
> why not be a pirate too so you dont have to hate others? then again, you can always hate yourself
> ...


thats going to take A LOT of hacking just to include japanese extras into american version. the least people can do is change the voices but no need since the american version already has japanese voices


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 25, 2010)

Then maybe they could hack up the (J) version with the (U) language data?


----------



## xshinox (Jan 25, 2010)

maybe but whats the point? this american version is somewhat better than the japanese one. sure it doesnt have certain characters but its translated and has online play which the original didnt have


----------



## AXYPB (Jan 25, 2010)

I meant that this updated version is also being released in Japan later, where it will have things like the animated endings that were dropped from this version for whatever reason.  Once that comes out, I would like to see if it's possible to come up with a hacked Japanese version of _Ultimate All-Stars_ with English text.


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 25, 2010)

I found it. Thanks for the news. I have JAPAN and it is a must for English!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 25, 2010)

eobb said:
			
		

> Dark_linis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh suck it up and don't call people faggots. It's not nice and it's not the best way to get around here. Especially since like everyone here is a pirate.

The fighting itself is pretty solid. It could use some polishing in other areas, though.


----------



## scopelenz (Jan 25, 2010)

just got it. will test it to see if there are problems with the file.

looks good thus far. cant wait!


----------



## DJPlace (Jan 25, 2010)

game works on a 4.2 wii with cios corps with the required things installed i played to i got frank west unlocked i will get more tommorow. and yes yatterman-2 fans you have to get her last which sucks...


----------



## Man18 (Jan 25, 2010)

fuckin Npower said this wasnt coming out until Q4 or 2010


----------



## Aeladya (Jan 25, 2010)

eobb said:
			
		

> Dark_linis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Okay quick question, why did you join a forum that has 99.9% pirates?

Eh I would download this, but my dad would kill me, he has enough issues with my step-sister downloading like every song on the planet since Limewire is always on for her. DS games are easier to download. My dad just doesn't want another major slowdown and DS games don't really cause them. Maybe I'll try it later...or see if my dad's friend can get me a copy since he downloads everything.


----------



## Beware (Jan 25, 2010)

Or you could try using something that doesn't absolutely suck for getting your warez.  There are few things around that are worse than P2P clients like Limewire.

Google "how to use torrents"


----------



## shakirmoledina (Jan 25, 2010)

its a game even i felt like commenting upon, just saw a little gameplay video on TV and it was like SF4 only with more chars and better cutscenes (during ultra moves)... a fine game overall


----------



## ludosan (Jan 25, 2010)

I've tested the wifi mode yesterday and that was so laggy!I'm in France and i tried on worldwide,maybe should i wait for the european version or only play with friends...


----------



## bazamuffin (Jan 25, 2010)

Aeladya said:
			
		

> Eh I would download this, but my dad would kill me, he has enough issues with my step-sister downloading like every song on the planet since Limewire is always on for her. DS games are easier to download. My dad just doesn't want another major slowdown and DS games don't really cause them. Maybe I'll try it later...or see if my dad's friend can get me a copy since he downloads everything.



NZB's rule


----------



## deztroyer03 (Jan 25, 2010)

eobb said:
			
		

> I hate all you pirates.
> 
> Seriously.



.

I think hes being sarcastic... jesus....


----------



## florian (Jan 25, 2010)

Hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*This game is protected or not ????*


----------



## Satangel (Jan 25, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't think so.
1.5GB scrubbed by the way.


----------



## Waytofind (Jan 25, 2010)

ludosan said:
			
		

> I've tested the wifi mode yesterday and that was so laggy!I'm in France and i tried on worldwide,maybe should i wait for the european version or only play with friends...



I sure hope you were not the user "magic" because if so you kicked me ass. It is natural that there is lag when playing from France since the game is not even officially released in the US and will only come out in a couple of days here.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 25, 2010)

I kind of disliked SSBB, I couldn't be bothered to play it longer then 15 minutes. Would I like this then?
Probably not, but you never know....


----------



## florian (Jan 25, 2010)

Work on PAL wii in 4.1E with wiikey 2 but i hope the game is not protected same to mario bros with errors disk DRE ?


----------



## squall23 (Jan 25, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I kind of disliked SSBB, I couldn't be bothered to play it longer then 15 minutes. Would I like this then?
> Probably not, but you never know....


Give it a try, it couldn't hurt since these games are nothing like SSBB.


----------



## wheresmymonkey (Jan 25, 2010)

Working fine on PAL 4.0 with wiikey 2.

On the game itself. I wish they'd kept the animated stuff from the japanese version. Other than that it's pretty much the same great game. Not having to unlock viewtiful joe was a nice surprise too.


----------



## ConJ (Jan 25, 2010)

Satangel said:
			
		

> I kind of disliked SSBB, I couldn't be bothered to play it longer then 15 minutes. Would I like this then?
> Probably not, but you never know....



Youve never played a Street Fighter game?


----------



## ganons (Jan 25, 2010)

whats in the jap versions thats not in this?


----------



## florian (Jan 25, 2010)

*No online at this time on this game ? its normal ?*


----------



## delta123 (Jan 25, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> whats in the jap versions thats not in this?



minigame. you only get the one crap minigame in this one where as the japanese ones has one for each character. this one you only get the lost planet mecha minigame. and that was my least favourite one. best keep both versions. us for the fighing the jpn for the minigames.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 25, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> whats in the jap versions thats not in this?



one of the characters was removed from the jap ver, replaced by the new characters (zero, frank west e.t.c). the animated endings of the japanese ver were replaced by slideshow endings due to some licensing issues. also a fair bit of the sound track was replaced in the eng release.


----------



## ganons (Jan 25, 2010)

so no version is really superior except the online?
so all the endings are slideshow? they need to stop doing that 90's crap


----------



## Pattonfiend67 (Jan 25, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> so no version is really superior except the online?
> so all the endings are slideshow? they need to stop doing that 90's crap





			
				ganons said:
			
		

> 90's crap? you're 90's crap. this game is awesome.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 25, 2010)

ConJ said:
			
		

> Satangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I played Tekken, does that count too? Really enjoyed Tekken 3 back in the days.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 25, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I played Tekken, does that count too? Really enjoyed Tekken 3 back in the days.


 Not even in the same league as Street Fighter.... Have you played Guilty Gear? Its more of a comparison. Or BlazeBlue (still need to try out that game)?

And to the person calling us pirates and the repliers confirming they are pirates......WE ARE NOT PIRATES.....Pirates make profit off copying and distributing copyrighted material. What we do is Share/Freeware NOTHING more NOTHING less. Thats why its not even illegal to download games. Calling us pirates would be like calling anyone that barrows a game and doesnt pay for the game a pirate, the ONLY differance is that we are doing it online and have a backup of that barrowing process.


----------



## florian (Jan 25, 2010)

no online mode i see at this time ? normal ?


----------



## qdog82 (Jan 25, 2010)

ludosan said:
			
		

> I've tested the wifi mode yesterday and that was so laggy!I'm in France and i tried on worldwide,maybe should i wait for the european version or only play with friends...



I am from Hungary and i already played 26 matches online, and only 4-5 frrom them were laggy, the rest was super smooth, also on worldwide.


----------



## elmariachi (Jan 25, 2010)

Not a bad game, but I'd rather have a Wii release of Killer Instinct to play online


----------



## Satangel (Jan 25, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, only fighting games I've played are Tekken 3, SSBM and SSBB.
I did play some Street Fighter on the GBA once though. Kind of liked it, although I always felt fightgames should be on a console, not a handheld.


----------



## Kamiyama (Jan 25, 2010)

Super dyber über hyped game and only ~50 comments? There must be something wrong. There isn't even anyone in ranked matches. Oh well. I'm gonna kick some butts in Arcade Mode then.

Pre-ordered European version, by the way.


----------



## Satangel (Jan 25, 2010)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Super dyber über hyped game and only ~50 comments? There must be something wrong. There isn't even anyone in ranked matches. Oh well. I'm gonna kick some butts in Arcade Mode then.
> 
> Pre-ordered European version, by the way.



Hardly anybody knows Tatsunoko, including me. 
I just read a lot about it in the Wii Games forum, but nothing more.

PAL version is out this month by the way, if anyone cares.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 25, 2010)

qdog82 said:
			
		

> ludosan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I want a Killer Instinct game [email protected] finally making a game and that game ended up being stupid as Banjo Kazooie.....WHO ACTUALLY WANTED A NEW BANJO KAZOOIE?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 25, 2010)

Kamiyama said:
			
		

> Super dyber über hyped game and only ~50 comments? There must be something wrong. There isn't even anyone in ranked matches. Oh well. I'm gonna kick some butts in Arcade Mode then.
> 
> Pre-ordered European version, by the way.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hadrian (Jan 25, 2010)

Rare as a developer now isn't even the same Rare when they made those games, that is why they are best to just vanish rather then live off former glories which most of the people in Rare now weren't even a part of.

I'd rather they didn't revisit games, give gamers hopes only to crush them with substandard revivals.

Back on topic, I love this game as its retro as fuck for me.  I have no problem with what they did as they never promised it to be anything other than what it is.


----------



## RyougaSaotome (Jan 25, 2010)

Fantastic fight mechanics and the true successor to Marvel vs Capcom 2. Only the smaller cast makes it way more balanced.

Online is going super well. I have a shitty wireless signal here at school and the majority of my matches were still smooth. Impressive Capcom. Very impressive.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 25, 2010)

Tried it- nice one! The first fighting game on the Wii that really EXCITED me since the heavenly gorgeous SSBB. Been playing it for hours today- not flawless but overall fairly spectacular and just AWESOME.

Except for one thing- can anyone explain me how to block?! As you might have guessed, I don't have a paper manual


----------



## wheresmymonkey (Jan 25, 2010)

move away from your opponent and don't press any other buttons.


----------



## jerbz (Jan 25, 2010)

danggg another reason why i would want a wii!!
this game looks awesome.
i love the mashup fighters.


----------



## GeekyGuy (Jan 25, 2010)

This is one I'll be especially sad to see pirated. I just hope it does well enough in actual sales to not discourage Capcom from putting more effort into developing for Wii.


----------



## taggart6 (Jan 25, 2010)

I've got my preorder from Amazon coming in this week.  Can't wait!

Played some last night from a demo copy and it felt as good as the JAP version.  I was able to unlock Frank West who's air launcher is very effective/brutal.   I really like his play style.

Hoping to unlock zero later today and then I'll start working on the tatsunoko characters.  


also, has any one else noticed that the ending videos where removed?  I was really bummed about that.  I guess they didn't want to re-sub then or do voice overs.


----------



## florian (Jan 25, 2010)

online not work no fighters online ?


----------



## ganons (Jan 25, 2010)

what demo version?


----------



## florian (Jan 25, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> what demo version?




yes *online not work* on the copy  for me !!!!!! i think is *protected or demo version *


----------



## spotanjo3 (Jan 25, 2010)

Good thing I keep Japanese backup version and I will use the English backup version as well.


----------



## saxamo (Jan 25, 2010)

This is a lot of fun. But annoying due to the unlockables. But I guess thats what makes a fighting game replayable! I rather enjoy Viewtiful Joe's supers.

The first 2 times i beat the boss I thought he was really hard but the third time around i found out it was quite easy. Just take your time with him! Everything's blockable!


----------



## WildWon (Jan 25, 2010)

Well, i played a bit of the J version, and last night played this one. I beat it 3 times and unlocked Frank West, and i don't know if i'll do much more with it.

My major complaint is the usage of the wiimote nunchuck (i know, you can use a stick or GC pad, or Classic Controller, but i have none regularly available.)

It's like SSBB and MvC2 had a slightly disfigured child. It's an ok play, and i *might* go back and unlock all the characters, but after that... the fact that you can combo and super with single button presses... that REALLY detracts from my enjoyment.

MvsC2 is still the best fighter i've played (and still play. Go ahead, claim unbalanced/broken... i'll prove you wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and this one is a fun utterly dumbed-down version.

However, i think i might be able to get Wife® into this one. She likes SSBB, and has watched MvC2 a lot... we'll see how that goes


----------



## qdog82 (Jan 25, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Well, i played a bit of the J version, and last night played this one. I beat it 3 times and unlocked Frank West, and i don't know if i'll do much more with it.
> 
> My major complaint is the usage of the wiimote nunchuck (i know, you can use a stick or GC pad, or Classic Controller, but i have none regularly available.)
> 
> ...



If you use any other controller beside the wiimote+nunchuck, the controlls arent dumped down, so i suggest get a cc or cc pro


----------



## qdog82 (Jan 25, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No,* its working*, just played a game 1 min ago, ranked battle, found an opponent in less then 20 seconds


----------



## qdog82 (Jan 25, 2010)

Man there are some crazy people online, figthed against a guy who made a 140 combo against me, i couldnt even move!


----------



## TyRaNtM (Jan 25, 2010)

Is my imagination or if you use a GameCube controller, it doesn't rumble?


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Jan 25, 2010)

florian said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's probably just that the game isn't really mass released yet and it's hard to find people. And qdog found people, so yeah.

Okay, maybe I judged this game a little harshly. Fine, go say what a loser I am. It's a very solid fighter, probably the best next to SSBB (although really, that's not saying much, looking at the other Wii fighters). It's got some small issues with presentation, but fighting wise I like it. A nice balance between fighters means there's not always one combo of characters that everyone abuses, there's plenty of challenge, nice range of characters, and some nice lasting appeal. I'll do a full review soon.


----------



## qdog82 (Jan 25, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> florian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I dont have any problems with the online, usally find people between 20-30 seconds and most of them are smooth, just rarely one which lags.

Nah and nobody says your a loser, you just had a bad start with the game, nothing wrong with that, was just pissed yesterday that you dissed the game about stuff that has nothing to do with gameplay. Sorry for that.


----------



## painless (Jan 25, 2010)

My 1st time playing this game.... first, this game is EPIC! I love it! Now Im gonna buy it when it comes out


----------



## Danny600kill (Jan 25, 2010)

Downloading now, looks promising


----------



## xshinox (Jan 25, 2010)

delta123 said:
			
		

> ganons said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whoa seriously? they removed each character's mini game for ONE mini game?! so weak.


----------



## NeoGohan (Jan 25, 2010)

is the japanese soundtrack there or did they put new songs?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 25, 2010)

Wow just finished downloading this and said what the hell and jumped online, without knowing anything and ended up getting matched with a person with a 100% win record...... just my luck. I got pwned hard but was fun. The controls are noob friendly....I need to try this on classic controller, because playing on GC controller I kept doing quarter circles without trying. Got annoying fast, kept getting me caught in attacks.


----------



## duy64 (Jan 25, 2010)

For those still don't know yet, there are actually 2 versions of this game.
Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Cross Generation of Heroes :      this one is JAP only and NO wifi
Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars :                    this one is all regions and has WIFI plus mini game and bonus stuff.


----------



## ibis_87 (Jan 26, 2010)

Played it even more, feels really good. Tweaked the difficulty , and now it's moderately challenging even in Arcade. Doing the unlocking now. Will be trying online soon, but first- to get some proper training.

The ending scenes are a real letdown. Just static, not even animated, leave alone videos? Come on, Capcom, it's 2010, not 1995!

But I'm definitely supporting Capcom and getting the PAL release. Beautiful, quick, spectacular and arcade-style entertaining. A very solid effort. Along with the coming Monster Hunter- a very nice peace of support.


----------



## Purple_Shyguy (Jan 26, 2010)

S..o m..uc..h inp..ut l..a...g..

Hurry up Feb 2nd so my EU copy comes..

The people i fights connection is smooth and then my inputs dont come out and i get raped.

But great game. Hate the newendings, new music (except Tekkaman Blade), some of the overall display was changed unnecessarily..

The end boss is SO FUCKING EASY NOW. He used to be crazy hard.

The char select screen is fucking horrible why change that from the old one?

Zero sucks ass.. Frank is awesome. 10/10 game


----------



## gblock247 (Jan 26, 2010)

Just out of curiousity, on a legit copy, what's the system update that's on it (4.2)?


----------



## Seraph (Jan 26, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> delta123 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The PTX minigame has been updated and has been said by many reviewers to be great and had enough to be a WiiWare game.  I hadn't played the minigames when I played the JPN version but I hear they are just a lot of waggle minigames.  The PTX one looks like a lot of fun if you like retro styled gameplay.  And about which one is superior?  English version comes with *MORE* playable characters.


----------



## kosheh (Jan 26, 2010)

Guild McCommunist said:
			
		

> A nice balance between fighters means there's not always one combo of characters that everyone abuses


ryu/batsu
not because they're abusable, it seems like 60% of the not-that-great population of players uses this team because they're so bland


i'm a yatterman personally


also yeah, what the hell happened to yami, seriously


----------



## X D D X (Jan 26, 2010)

kosheh said:
			
		

> Guild McCommunist said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No wonder I was doing so well with them.. I just picked them randomly and I thought they were really good.


----------



## ether2802 (Jan 26, 2010)

It was about f***ing time...!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







...not big fan of fighter tho


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 26, 2010)

Seraph said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah.....2 whole new players. Wow that makes it SOOO much better...not. The things that were taken out outwiegh the things that were put in....and is ANYONE esle distrubed this game was only 1.41gbs @[email protected] THEY TOOK OUT THE ANIMATION AND ARENT EVEN USING A QUARTER OF THE DISK? WTF??? With the game being that small they could have modeled ALOT more characters and added ALOT more stages and KEPT the anime endings. With room to spare on the disk.


----------



## Icey (Jan 26, 2010)

Then play the Japanese version and stop complaining.


----------



## phillyrider807 (Jan 26, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> Seraph said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Online>>>>>Anything that was taking out. Try Again.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 26, 2010)

Icey said:
			
		

> Then play the Japanese version and stop complaining.
> If I wanted to play the japanese version I wouldnt complain about this one. Go troll someone else and stop acting like there is nothing wrong with this version. Even if you act like the japanese version doesnt exist, the low character selection choices, simplistic gameplay, unchallenging difficulty settings and AI and small disk usage on a 2009-2010 release from a BIG name gaming company just isnt up to standard calibur of the gaming label that made it. Really when it comes down to it the ONLY good thing about this game IS the online play. WoW and I was ACTUALLY gonna buy this. Im not supporting the company if its gonna make low production games like this one and then turn around and expect full price for it. I would expect this from some low name gaming company but not Capcom. I will let the Capcom fanboys have this one. With the disapointment of Street Fighter 4 and the rediculous FULL game that should have just been an expansion (Super Street Fighter 4) I should have guessed as much.
> 
> QUOTE(phillyrider807 @ Jan 26, 12:51 AM)Online>>>>>Anything that was taking out. Try Again.


How do you figure? Now if it was an online like DOA4, hell or even an online like SSBB I would agree with you. But it isnt. It isnt even well done online build.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 26, 2010)

I have this game on pre-order and suddenly I don't feel like paying full price for it.
I mean its Tatsunoko VS Capcom. An anime studio VS a game company.
How can you NOT have the animated endings?
Sure barely anyone would get the refrences but why should that matter?
Though licensing issues do tend to be a total pain in the states.
Plus the removed mini-games seems odd too.
I mean they were all rather crappy but why not keep them in anyway?
I like to get the true version of a game rather than play a gimped US version even if I can't understand it much.
I guess I might save my money and get the Japanese re-release instead.
Then see if I can hack the english text back in.
Gah, I really hate it when they gimp the US versions.

Oh well, maybe I could get the game anyway just for the pre-order collectors cards and then play it via backup until I'm sure I want to sell it for my money back.
I guess it'll support Capcom in the end anyway.... but would that mean that if they made SF4 for the Wii they'll take the story segments out too?
Eh, most likely not, but I really would have liked to have a complete product for the full price.

Also would have been awesome if Speed Racer was in it xD Would never happen with the licensing issues but I can dream ya?

Maybe for those of us who Pre-ordered the game and got the cards we could start a thread and share pictures of what cards we got.
Just for the heck of it eh?

Oh also downright loved the original Japanese version obviously.


----------



## DjFIL (Jan 26, 2010)

This is a really great game still.  Played the Jap version when it came... and this is some nice additions and final polish.  When ever someone gets a 100% unlock save... please post it some where here on gbatemp, I'm too lazy to beat it 1000 times to unlock other characters.  Thanks.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (Jan 26, 2010)

Whats a good controller to play this with? I don't have any money for a fightstick but which is better, Classic Controller or the Gamecube Controller to get the most out of the game?


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 26, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Whats a good controller to play this with? I don't have any money for a fightstick but which is better, Classic Controller or the Gamecube Controller to get the most out of the game?


Well its a 3 button fighter, so either or is good to use. But just from my personal experience, if you have big hands and/or big fingers you should go with the classic controller. I used the gamecube controller at first and the directional pad on the gamecube control is so small it registered me doing quarter circle commands when I was just trying to press forward. Got annoying. If you have small hands either is fine.

Video of my failures of using the gamecube controller to play this game online. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HwoYbCC86Jw


----------



## jackdanielchan (Jan 26, 2010)

What's the scrub size for this game, and the scrub size for the Jap region?


----------



## quepaso (Jan 26, 2010)

The online is really laggy.  Tried it with a bunch of buddies who i play Street Fighter 4 with, and its not even 10% as good as that.  Nintendo wifi connection fails again.  Ill keep it around for shits and giggles tho.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 26, 2010)

Rock Raiyu said:
			
		

> Whats a good controller to play this with? I don't have any money for a fightstick but which is better, Classic Controller or the Gamecube Controller to get the most out of the game?



classic controller is better imo, gc pad buttons are pretty oddly sized and placed. you could always build yourself a fightstick. there's a guy who built a fightstick with sanwa parts for under $40 using a ps2 controller and a tupperware container.


----------



## OSW (Jan 26, 2010)

Played the game against my brother and it's pretty cool and fun 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




It reminds me of X-men vs Street Fighter on PS1.

It also appears to be one of the few games which actually take up the full screen in 16:9 480p (most games seem to have small borders).

If that's true that they are releasing an updated japanese version, i might pick it up when it gets released for the extra content.


----------



## ganons (Jan 26, 2010)

OSW said:
			
		

> If that's true that they are releasing an updated japanese version, i might pick it up when it gets released for the extra content.



whered u read that?


----------



## OSW (Jan 26, 2010)

ganons said:
			
		

> OSW said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think I read that somewhere in this topic or the other pre-release discussion topic of No more heroes 2/Tatsunoko vs capcom.


----------



## red1234 (Jan 26, 2010)

ok burned from imgburn at 4x and booted with neo gamma r7 cios rev 14 and still doesnt work anybody booted it up normally through DVD... need help plzz


----------



## stingray1059 (Jan 26, 2010)

jackdanielchan said:
			
		

> What's the scrub size for this game, and the scrub size for the Jap region?



jap 2880 mb
us 1480mb


----------



## ryoaska1 (Jan 27, 2010)

I tend to agree with most of the people that think the fact that this version has online alone makes it better than the Japanese version.   I won't say it's that hands down/black and white... for those that live in an area with a large scene for this game (arcade or have the import and a lot of friends that play at a high level) then the Japanese version can definitely be argued for.  But if you're someone like me that doesn't live near and arcade and hardly knows any other people with an interest in the game, I'm more than willing to make the trade off... trade a few old characters for some new ones, tweaked balancing, (sure give up some minigames but I don't really care about that), and be able to play all different level of players online...totally worth it to me.  Nothing stops me from keeping the jpn version for when I want to play some of the characters exclusive to that one though (or maybe somethign will, I have a question related to that...)

I've been out of the game as far as new releases go these days- I have a few questions.  I have a U.S. NTSC wii with wiikey v1 running 1.9s and firmware 4.1u.  I was told a little while back that if I upgrade to 4.2u I will lose the ability to play games from other regions.  And from what I've heard, the game makes you do an update to 4.2.

Is there any way I can play the retail version of this game without losing the region free functionality of the wiikey?  Or will I need to get the dl version and apply a patch to remove the update (or is it already patched to do that)?  Sorry, like I said- been out of things for a while...


----------



## DaMummy (Jan 27, 2010)

ok can someone post the full version of this on usenet, theres a release on it but its only like 50% and par2's dont help, and no dont tell me to use bs torrents


----------



## ryoaska1 (Jan 27, 2010)

several releases are already out there in the usual places- full w/ all par files.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 27, 2010)

yeah the copy I got was complete (1u-tatsunoko-vs-capcom-ultimate-all-stars)......so I am not sure what dump you got, but you should check to see if the dump is complete before you commence to downloading any game off usenet.


----------



## xshinox (Jan 27, 2010)

just tried the game. im disappointed they removed character themes, mini games, the yatterman villains in the main menu, few other stuff. why'd they remove the mini games in favor for one mini game? licensing issues? cant be. oh well


----------



## Azariel_z (Jan 27, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> just tried the game. im disappointed they removed character themes, mini games, the yatterman villains in the main menu, few other stuff. why'd they remove the mini games in favor for one mini game? licensing issues? cant be. oh well


There are some differences, the intro now is boring as hell..and yes,  Yatterman's  staff was cool on the menu, point down for the US version.

Another issue is the graphic quality of the US version.. looks like the JPN version had a bit anti-aliasing.. but now the US version looks a bit crispy/sharp than its JPN counterpart... I noticed when comparing both games, same scenario , same characters.. ( like the cherry blossoms stage +Rockman Dash  against Batsu )

Where is Roll ' theme???? was a big down there.. lame!!!

Viewtiful Joe looks like a Rushed job..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




They kept the Jap Dub for most of the game,  and that 's how should be done ..with all games .. ( Tales of vesperia...  why??? why???? )


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 27, 2010)

Azariel_z said:
			
		

> xshinox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah I like that they kept the Jap Dub of the characters EXCEPT Viewtiful Joe. I loved Viewtiful Joe's NA voice. I just cringe everytime the Jap VA says "Henshin a go go baby". I was hoping to here "Messing around" ever so often during a fight. But oh well. Just another added disappointment from this game. Guess I have to dust off my old copy of Viewtiful Joe to hear his Voice I guess. The online is fun atleast. Thats the ONLY thing the game has going for it. Which is sad because vs games are supposed to be packed with all kinds of fun things to do and characters to play as. [email protected] calling this a successor to MvC2. MvC2 STILL holds the spot as the best hardcore fighter of all time. And as far as your reference to Tales of Vesperia.....Namco is pissing me off I WANT MY TALES OF GRACES. Played the Jap version and I love AND hate the new battle system but I soon after stopped playing because I wanna know the story. With no NA release date I think it isnt gonna come here just like the 2 previous that didn't come here (Tales of Tempest and Tales of Innocence) oh and Tales of Versus.....


----------



## ghetto (Jan 27, 2010)

the pal version is also out woot 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




this the header* w-tatvscap*

have fun


----------



## user0002 (Jan 27, 2010)

A pretty good game though I'm not a huge fan of fighting games.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 27, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> QUOTE said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Um, where is it not illegal to download games? I need to move to where you are at because here in the states you can expect hefty fines and some jail time if you're not lucky 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 As for this game Im really happy that the US version is out but yeah I would like to see a mixed edition with everything from the original/non online version brought back in. Both versions of the game don't even hit nowhere near 3 gigs I'm sure a mixed, hacked version could be made.


----------



## Burton (Jan 27, 2010)

xshinox said:
			
		

> just tried the game. im disappointed they removed character themes, mini games, the yatterman villains in the main menu, few other stuff. why'd they remove the mini games in favor for one mini game? licensing issues? cant be. oh well




That is the first thing I noticed and dissapointed me the missing characters themes because I remember watching these cartoons in my childhood and these themes recall the old days.


----------



## elmariachi (Jan 27, 2010)

stingray1059 said:
			
		

> jackdanielchan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



eu 1680mb


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 27, 2010)

Some people are asking what the best controller to use is.

From what I played of the Japanese version with family I'd have to say the single Wiimote control works well with inexperienced players. One button for attacking, another for specials and no waggle.

For real gamers the Classic Controller and any Arcade stick setup tends to be the down right best. (I have a Hori Wii arcade stick myself though the new madcatz TvsC stick has analog support, but more expensive)

Gamecube controls work pretty well too, but they just aren't that great for fighters.
Though a Gamecube arcade stick should work fine. (I don't think old Pelican brand ones work on the wii though, mine doesn't :/ )

I'm overall disapointed with this game, so much I don't even wanna buy it, even for the pre-order bonus that I might resell anyway.
Maybe we'll get lucky and the Japanese all-star version will have an english mode or be easy enough to translate. (plus hopefully with subtitles for the videos)

I'm just not gonna buy an incomplete product for full price.
Though I might import the Japanese version. xD

Hopefully Capcom will still get the messege that we still want more fighters on the wii, but we just want COMPLETE packages instead of heavily cut versions.
Guess I'll have to download the US version just for online play in my region.


----------



## DaMummy (Jan 27, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> yeah the copy I got was complete (1u-tatsunoko-vs-capcom-ultimate-all-stars)......so I am not sure what dump you got, but you should check to see if the dump is complete before you commence to downloading any game off usenet.


hmm for some reason it wasnt showing up as full release and there was only one when searching on binsearch, but using SuperSearch on newsleecher gave me two full releases.....


----------



## saxamo (Jan 27, 2010)

shadow1w2 said:
			
		

> Some people are asking what the best controller to use is.
> 
> From what I played of the Japanese version with family I'd have to say the single Wiimote control works well with inexperienced players. One button for attacking, another for specials and no waggle.
> 
> ...



Why don't you feel it was complete? The US version actually ADDED more content. The main differences are the lack of minigames for each character, and the change of endings. I like the slideshow ending as it's true to Marvel vs. Capcom and the like that i've played endlessly on the PS2. They've even added more characters and online play! What's missing?!

And in terms of the controllers, I think you're spot on. I THOUGHT that I liked the gamecube controller, but I was fooled. I'm looking into the PS2 Attachment to the wiimote because that's personally what i'm most comfortable with. Either that or the Classic Controller Pro.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 27, 2010)

Why does everyone hate the Wii Remote/Nunchuck combo? I think its hella perfect. Keep things simple yet good enough to pull off advanced moves. I prefer using waggle to call my partner and use certain combos. Its just easier that way.


----------



## shadow1w2 (Jan 27, 2010)

saxamo said:
			
		

> shadow1w2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Its a game about an Anime Studio VS and Video game studio and they cut the animation sequences....
Character music has been removed and all of the extras that the original version had inside of a shop menu.
Plus the minigames being removed is pretty weird too.
New characters and online play is nice but that and the gameplay are the only parts that remain.
In japan they will have an UNCUT version of the All-Stars re-release so theres not alot of point in paying 50 bucks for something thats been cut apart when you can buy the real version and hope for a translation hack.
The original Japan Only version is full of content to go around the gameplay alone.
So theres just no excuse for this.
I might get the game in a bargain bin, but untill then I'll remain dissapointed.
Its still a great fighting game though and thats still intact but it doesn't feel worth it when ya know theres been cuts made. Atleast to me.
But thats all purely opion.
The game is intact and its fun as hell.
Its just the cut US version and not the full experience Japan has :/
That sorta stuff has always bothered me.
Like Megaman Zero in Japan has blood. Its pointless, but I like it.
Though Megaman Zero's content wasn't altered beyond the blood effect, so no real loss anyway.
But ya, its all just my opinion and my purchase decision.
I'd suggest to all to wait for the price to drop first and not to pay full price for it.
Its a good game worth some cash, but its not the full package.
40 dollars for a really good fighter soudns better than 50 for a really good fighter without the original extras.
Or maybe 30, but not 50.
Playing the Japanese version I was REALLY hoping for english subtitled (atleast) animated sequences.
Instead its all cut.
A big dissapointment.

Anyway... enough of my whining.

Classic Controller or the Pro version is the best, but since its a real arcade style game, an Arcade pad is where its at. I'm glad you agree with me.
Though I can't stand the PS2 controller myself without atleast modding that d-pad. The gap in the middle really hurts my thumb.
Man I wish they had a Saturn to Wiimote adapter or a Saturn style classic controller xD
That was the best for fighting games as far as pads go.
Still doesn't beat an arcade pad but it was good.
Infact, if you took the Dpad and screwed on  an arcade style stick to it the pad would probably be fine as a mini arcade pad. But that's just a random thought.

Also a slight reminder for arcade stick enthusists.
The Hori arcade stick works great but lacks analog control for other games. Also no wiimote dock in the base. Costs about 40 bucks at gamestop or other normal shops.

The MadCatz TvsC stick has analog support (no wiimote dock either) but costs a wopping eighty dollars.
I'm almost tempted to buy one of those instead of the game it protrays just for the analog support.
Also both sticks have eight buttons on the front. Though the minus and plus are on the sides somewhere.
Oh and madcatz has a macro function I think. Don't quote me on that though.
ITs an arcade stick, doesn't need macros xD

Theres aslo Gamecube arcade sticks out there, but they usually are six button only.
Plus some aren't compatible with the Wii itself.
Like most Pelican brand ones.
However there are some offbrand Wii intended Gamecube sticks for extra cheap floating about the internet though most are said to be rather crappy.
Also wires.

Oh also to reply to LightyKD's post.
Wiimote+Nunchuck controls are fine but simply not responcive enough for high end hardcore fighting.
It'll get the job done but once you find yourself going for precise controls and last nano second specials to counter a Hyper Combo already up in your face, then you may want to try something a little faster.
The Wiimote+Nunchuck controls are good but its really all just that analog stick that makes it slow.
The waggle has a slight delay as well, but the stick tied to movement has always been a tried and true slow responder when it comes in comparison to a good ol fashioned "press left go left now" Digital pad.

Also I tend to find the Wiimote alone is best for the more casual players.
Since smart button mashing can simulate an even match for me with those controls.
Kinda like a handy cap of sorts.
They can start a special just as fast as I can do one traditionaly. So it evens out. Casual VS Veteran matchs are actually somewhat fun that way.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 27, 2010)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> Why does everyone hate the Wii Remote/Nunchuck combo? I think its hella perfect. Keep things simple yet goof enough to pull off advanced moves. I prefer using waggle to call my partner and use certain combos. Its just easier that way.




the wiimote isn't designed for the bashing around needed for higher levels of play. its also missing L attack.  

and [email protected] the madcatz tvc stick being expensive. its a pretty average price for an ok fightstick. from what i got to play of it, the hori fight stick buttons are better, but the stick itself on the madcatz is better (clickier than the hori stick). its a decent stick if you don't intend to/can't mod it.


----------



## WildWon (Jan 27, 2010)

Oh wow. So that's why my characters were switching. I had played the Jap version w/ a GC pad, but in the move, i don't know where they disappeared to... so i've been playing the US version with 'Mote/'Chuck and i'd randomly swap... didn't know about the fucking waggle.

Now it's even more reason to find my GC controllers lol (or maybe break down and buy a classic controller.)


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 28, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Oh wow. So that's why my characters were switching. I had played the Jap version w/ a GC pad, but in the move, i don't know where they disappeared to... so i've been playing the US version with 'Mote/'Chuck and i'd randomly swap... didn't know about the fucking waggle.
> 
> Now it's even more reason to find my GC controllers lol (or maybe break down and buy a classic controller.)



Or you could just be steady with your hands. The "waggle" doesn't kick in unless you waggle hard.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 28, 2010)

WildWon said:
			
		

> Oh wow. So that's why my characters were switching. I had played the Jap version w/ a GC pad, but in the move, i don't know where they disappeared to... so i've been playing the US version with 'Mote/'Chuck and i'd randomly swap... didn't know about the fucking waggle.
> 
> Now it's even more reason to find my GC controllers lol (or maybe break down and buy a classic controller.)



classic controller is seriously the best. it reminds me of the SNES controller sans thumbsticks.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 28, 2010)

dudeonline said:
			
		

> WildWon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The controller you use is all down to person preferance in the end. I, for one, like the classic controller but not because I think its the best, just its the best for me. I have big hands so the gamecube controller is a no no to me, more of a nuesence than anything (tried playing with the gc controller first and got frustrated with the d pad) Using the Wiimote and waggling in a fighting game just seemed stupid to me so I didnt even attempt that one. And then I tried the classic controller and it was right up my alley. With the feel of a snes controller and a bigger d pad it just felt better to my hands and thumbs.


----------



## LightyKD (Jan 28, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> dudeonline said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gee, you make it seem like the Remote/Nunchuck setup is a waggle fest. It's not you only flick once (remote for super combos nunckuck for partner) to do whats needed and even with that theres a button way of doing things too with that setup. Z for partner and A+B for super combo.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 28, 2010)

LightyKD said:
			
		

> silkyskeeter said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No I dont make out to be ANYTHING I said it was personal preferance. And my OPINION of using waggle in any fighting game is stupid.


----------



## squall23 (Jan 29, 2010)

shadow1w2 said:
			
		

> New characters and online play is nice but that and the gameplay are the only parts that remain.
> In japan they will have an UNCUT version of the All-Stars re-release so theres not alot of point in paying 50 bucks for something thats been cut apart when you can buy the real version and hope for a translation hack.


What's wrong with that?!  What would exactly be the point of spending on more time the extras than the actual game itself?  Out of all the minigames there was only one that was truly fun, and that one actually became BETTER in the US version.

And no, the Japanese version DOES NOT have have an uncut version of Ultimate All-Stars, the only difference is the text is in Japanese.  So if you're thinking that the intro, the animation endings, all that other stuff that you love will be in the Japanese version, well then prepare to be disappointed.

Most importantly, this game got REBALANCED.  The most important thing that players need in a fighting game update.  It's not minigames, it's not all the extras, it's the main game play IMPROVED.  The extras are the icing on a cake, but it doesn't need to be there if the actual cake got improved.


----------



## silkyskeeter (Jan 29, 2010)

squall23 said:
			
		

> shadow1w2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats wrong with that? i will tell you. It is Tatsunoko (a big anime name from when ALOT of gamers were kids, animes we grew up with) vs Capcom (The complany that set the standard for fighting games). First I will start with the Tatsunoko side. For one its an anime name, taking the actual anime away from the anime name is just stupid not to mention they didnt put in the BIG stars from the name (And where the hell is Samurai Pizza Cats?) ATLEAST ONE!!! The Capcom side got Roll and Viewtiful Joe (referenced because of thier size). Why not JUST one Pizza Cat, it would have been a good match up or even better, The main character from Evangelion as one of the big characters?? REALLY bad choices they made REALLY)just Randoms from the series. They would be better off just making it Capcom vs Random modeled characters O r Capcom vs Shonan (and before some smart idiot tries to correct me with ignorance Shonan isnt Shonan Jump). then on the Capcom side the characters they picked for the Capcom side seem like they put all the names in a hat from every game and just pulled out RANDOMS (instead of how they did for the other VSs where they put in the most popular characters (Like REALLY who out there thought "You know what, I wish they would put the Rock from Megaman Legends in the game. Thats what the VS series needs."). Then the problems with the game PERIOD. For one the graphics are ps2 grade (for a Wii exclusive that just makes no sense) Second is the actual cast of characters you can actual play as. The cast of 15 is just insulting for a vs game, they act like they cant give us an epic cast of characters. I could see if it was taking up the disk, BUT THE GAME IS ONLY, like 1.41, gigs (The game has so little packaged with it, it feels almost like it should have "Wii" in front of its name ALMOST), not even a quarter of the disk space. Since they used that LITTLE of the disk space, they could have uped the graphics with better textures). LoL This game IS NOT balanced, take Zero for example, he can pwn on hard without even trying. Which brings me to the ACTUAL offline gameplay, its ENTIRELY too easy. And for a vs game that went online, where is the Tournement mode in Online at? And get it straight, Vs is NEVER JUST a fighting game. It's a fanservice colaberation, so YES it would need fanservice extras to service what it actually is just like the OTHER vs colaberations. LoL how do you figure the gameplay is IMPROVED? it is still sluggish compared to MvC or MvC2 (Can't believe ppl are calling this the successor to MvC2, WHICH is STILL played and STILL hailed as the best fighter ever). It's JUST ALOT more simplistic. Simplisic doesn't equal BETTER. And [email protected] the name Ultimate All Stars, it isnt even close. Ultimate could be if they OUTDID MvC2, which they didn't and were SHORT by a long shot. When it comes down to it how long will ppl actually play this before it gets old and becomes as dead as trying to find a game on DOA4 online. Because why would you continue to play this when MvC2 is ALOT more fun with ALOT more cast to choose from and better gameplay and controls. And get it right gameplay is NEVER icying on ANY game ITS A STANDARD the ICYING was adding ONLINE. But with out the icying you have only dry ass cake, which is never good. JUST adding in online doesnt sugar coat the mess ups they made in this game and all the things that SHOULD have been in it, that werent. If you wanna pay 50+ for a low production game...feel free. Me, as well as others will just wait til it hits the bargain bins or not at all. I for one am not gonna buy it, I just feel insulted that they used so low production for this game and expect full price for it. Its not like they didnt just make millions off other games that they need to cut corners on this one. This game makes me feel like I am reliving the Alpha series or Red..err.(Game sucked to so bad I cant remember the name) It's a fun game don't give me wrong, but dont act like there is NOTHING wrong with it. It's 2010 not 2004 this game should have been ALOT more and/or better.


----------



## maniacripper (Jan 30, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> squall23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



holy shit dude, get a fucking grip on reality.


----------



## kosheh (Jan 30, 2010)

lol, maniacripper





			
				silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> squall23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


uh you realize the game was made for the JAPANESE MARKET, right? It wasn't even going to be released here.
Tatsunoko's not known JUST FOR Speed Racer, Evangelion, Samurai Pizza Cats in Japan - Karas, Ippatsuman, Yattaman and Gatchaman were pretty popular in the 70's onward over there. Plus - did you consider the licensing issues in terms of Evangelion vs. say, Tekkaman Blade in the US?
Tekkaman Blade is part of the Tekkaman franchise - no need to spend MORE money and headache stateside for licensing. Supposedly it was a pain just to get Karas into the JP version.
Also I'm sorry they didn't pick all your favorite Capcom characters. >: If you were a ~TRUE~ Capcom fighter fan you'd have came buckets at the announcements of Batsu and Morrigan. I certainly did. Certainly not drawn from a hat - they really knew what the fans want.
Roll and Joe got in because Capcom doesn't have to pull teeth to get them into the game - they own the license and creative rights to those characters.

As for game speed and whatnot, I think the game's a decent speed - I'm sure you noticed you're playing this game on a Wii, not a PS3. Not only should this game cater to the hardcore but they've got to make ends meet for the casuals as well who don't use a fightstick or a Classic Controller. That's why the button layout was simplified and things in general easier to perform (i.e. air combos, it's the first time I can actually pull them off successfully lol)


hey if you don't like this game, there's always TVC2 lol


----------



## VicViper206 (Jan 30, 2010)

silkyskeeter said:
			
		

> squall23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...







LMFAO!!!!!


----------



## Cermage (Jan 30, 2010)

sounds like someone is angry about his favourite characters not getting chosen. capcom are looking into getting downloadable characters last i heard. 

they did well with the selection of the oldschool characters bringing in the gatchaman team, casshern and yatterman was a great idea.  really bringing the arcade generation back. they are by no means tatsunoko's "random cast", and putting evangelion in? what the hell would they do? use the eva's? the games got enough giant sized cast already. they'd also have to get a license/agreement from gainax as well.

and with comparing it to MvC2, yeah its slower, not by much but the characters overall are far more balanced than mvc2. instead of seeing a certain team (i.e MSP in mvc2) you'll probably be seeing a couple different teams all round, the smaller cast  allows for capcom to balance all the characters easier. the 54 character cast of mvc2 is a fair rush job, its why you see the same few teams again and again.

it just sounds like you're desperately trying to justify not buying the game. the cut content doesnt add to the overall gameplay, the cast is okay, the game is fairly balanced, the only beef i really have about it is the menu navigation and lack of explanation of baroque in game (i had to look it up, at first i thought it was just like a focus cancel or something but it also amplifies damage by the amount of your red health). which doesnt effect the core gameplay whatsoever.


----------



## Beware (Jan 30, 2010)

Wow, the arrogance and ignorance this thread is dripping with is a very mixed bag of pathetic and hilarious.

And people bitching about using only 3 attack buttons: Melty Blood only uses 3 attack buttons.  That's all I have to say about that.


----------



## squall23 (Jan 30, 2010)

Last time I checked:

- 15 =/= 26.  Which is how many characters this game has.  *26*
- Evangelion = GAINAX, not Tatsunoko, being part of the staff does not mean they own it, GAINAX does
- Zero is considered crap by EVERYBODY.  Even Capcom people consider him to be a n00b character
- I love the cast, and so do many other people.  Capcom doesn't have to care about people that are butthurt from missing series.  Hell, I wanted Sanada Yukimura for the Capcom side, but you don't see me crying a river about it
- This game is more balanced than MvC2.  Why?  Because everybody is broken somehow.  Unlike MvC2 where as stated above 5 or 6 characters are better than everybody else by a huge margin.

And before you start thinking that I'm not an anime fan and that I don't care about Tatsunoko, do know that I've watched about 80% of the Tatsunoko series in this game.  That's 80% more than you I'm quite sure.


----------



## Cermage (Jan 30, 2010)

evangelion is a co-production with gainax i'm fairly sure.


----------



## thchang (Jan 30, 2010)

where can i find the mini game??
i can find in Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Cross Generation of Heroes JAP version
but i cannot find in Tatsunoko vs. Capcom: Ultimate All-Stars US version
weird.


----------



## ganons (Jan 30, 2010)

its not in uas version


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Jan 31, 2010)

Tatsunoko Vs Capcom Ultimate All Stars [Match Online ] Contra VS (GA)ME83

Match 1



Match 2


Match 3



Match 4


----------



## ContraNetworkHD (Feb 7, 2010)

[Wii] Tatsunoko Vs Capcom Ultimate All Stars [Ending Ryu] HD



[Wii] Tatsunoko Vs Capcom Ultimate All Stars [Saki Ending] HD



By _Contra_


----------



## ibis_87 (Feb 20, 2010)

Guys, please tell me what button should I press to switch brawlers


----------



## OmerMe (Feb 20, 2010)

hold back and press P(artner)


----------

